# Need a Big Padlock?



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Last year I found that I needed a large padlock for the gates to our haunted forest. After searching the internet for a suitable lock I found that large prop locks are pretty expensive so I decided I would just make one myself. I will be the first to admit that this is not one of the great Halloween props of all time. But large prop padlocks I priced can sometimes cost upward of $25. For me this padlock was basically free as I already had all the materials at hand in my barn and I could choose any padlock design I wanted. And for my little haunt, in the dark, in the haunted forest it serves pretty well.









Materials:
Piece of scrap ¼” plywood
Piece of scrap 1 x 6 wood
Spray paint
2 small bolts and nuts
Box of bolts
Short piece of 3/8” rigid plastic water line (flexible)
Photo of padlock design of your choice (download from the internet) or draw your own design

Tools: (you may not need all of these tools and substitutions may be just as good)
Drill
1/2” and 3/16” Drill bits
Saber saw or other appropriate cutting tool
Pencil
Sandpaper
Large hole cutting drill bits (optional)
Phillips head screwdriver
Piers

Step 1:









Get a photo from the internet of the style padlock you want to make or draw your own padlock design.
Make a paper pattern of this photo sized to the size you wish your padlock to be
Cut out the paper pattern.

Step 2:









Lay the pattern on the piece of ¼” plywood and using the pencil draw the outline of the padlock on the plywood.

Step 3:










Using the saber saw or other appropriate cutting tool cut out the padlock from the plywood. Then place this cutout piece on another piece of scrap ¼” plywood and cut out this pattern. These two pieced will make the front and back of your padlock.

Step 4:









Measure the diameter of one of the plywood padlock pieces. Using a compass draw a circle onto a scrap piece of 1” X 6” wood the same diameter as the wooden padlock piece. Again, using the compass draw another circle about ½” inside the first circle. 

Step 5:









Using the drill and 1’2” drill bit drill a hole at the center of the inner circle the using the saber saw cut out the inner circle. Then cut around the outer circle. This will leave a wooden ring for the padlock body. (You can also use a hole cutting bit if you have one available.


Step 6:










Sand all the wooden pieces to remove any splinters or rough edges then lay one of the padlock plywood pieces on top of the wooden ring padlock body. Using the large screws secure the plywood piece to the wooden body. You may use whatever number of screws or whatever style of screws you wish for the look you want for the finished padlock. Do the same for the other side of the wooden body. You can also use wood glue to glue the two plywood pieces to the wooden body along with the screws if you wish.

Step 7:









Using the drill and ½” drill bit drill a hole in one side of the padlock for the keyway. 

Step 8:









Now using a dremel and bit or rasp cut a slot at the bottom of the hole to complete the keyway. 

Step 9:









Drill a 3/16” hole in each ear of the padlock. This is for the attachment of the padlock shackle and will complete the body of the padlock.

Step 10:









Now take the 3/8” piece of plastic water line and slowly begin to bend the tubing into the shape of the padlock shackle to fit the padlock. You will not need to heat this plastic tubing. Go slowly and it will take shape as you bend it by hand. It is helpful if you wrap the plastic water tubing around the body of the padlock as you bend it. Go slowly and carefully and it will not kink and is bends. Once you have the plastic tubing bent in pretty much the shape you want cut the tubing to the length you wish for your padlock.

Step 11:









Using the drill and 3/16” bit drill a 3/16” hole at one end of the plastic tubing. Then cut a notch at the other end of the tubing. The notch is to secure the tubing in place when the padlock is closed.

Step 12:









Secure the tube shackle to the padlock by putting one of the small bolts through the padlock ear on one side of the padlock and through the hole in the padlock tube shackle. Insert the other small bolt through the hole in the padlock at the other ear. Now the tubing shackle of the padlock will stay in place when it is closed by placing the notch cut in the tubing under the small bolt.

Step 13:

Paint the padlock and you are done. 









Of course, if you want you can also make a key for the padlock.


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

very cool project. Thanks for sharing. I'll add it to my list.


----------



## Rambling_Kel (Aug 23, 2017)

This is awesome! Thanks


----------

